# Printer for 10K



## abhigeek (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to buy a decent printer(all in one) this diwali.
*Budget:*10k.
Need Color inkjet printer with scanner and copier.
And also *wifi enabled*

Mostly it would used for white and black documents, occasionally color printing.
That why i need fast speed for printing documents. but better picture and resolution for colors.
*Brands preferred*: HP, Canon.

Mostly Black ink will be used, so ink cartridge shouldn't cost bomb.

Bonus: If it has DVD and CD printing ... that would be good, But this is not really necessary.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 11, 2014)

No printer will print CD/ DVD in your budget, but many have softwares that can print labels/ sticker sheets for DVDs.


On normal documents, Epson L210 gives around 27 pages per minute. Its ink is the cheapest in the market. Its a reputed brand. But the printer is not Wifi.

Specifications - Epson L210 - Epson


Secondly, you can choose Canon Pixma MG3570 costing around Rs. 5600. This printer has Wifi, its of Canon but its speed is lower... Plus, it costs much more in terms of ink. And even color ink gets consumed without usage (normal for all Inkjets).

But the good news is that you can install ESYINK ink tank system to give you 10-30 paise per page ink cost. It works reliably and I have one in my home... I've posted a review of it here: *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html


HP AIO printer alternative would be HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545... It would give 21 ppm speed in B&W and 17 in color, but that would be in draft mode. Standard printing would see it giving 8 pages per minute. If you use this printer constantly, your printing cost will be around Rs. 1 for a B&W page.


Choose as per your needs.... I think you should choose Epson L355 for around Rs. 13k or so, and get better speed than other printers, plus Wifi support. Check its specs here:

Error

And plus, its inktank system.... 10-30 paise printouts, out of the box!  You only refill ink when needed, and its cheap ink!


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

Epson L355 seems good but, I don't know about it.
Mostly people buy HP or Canon printers.
and there is any duplex printer in my budget?


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 12, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Epson L355 seems good but, I don't know about it.
> Mostly people buy HP or Canon printers.
> and there is any duplex printer in my budget?



I have had an Epson Printer. It worked very well, only that its print cost was high and cartridges were rare so I sold it.
Epson is a proper IT company, no shady stuff here. The printer I'm suggesting to you, has openly available ink bottles so that problem is solved.


As for duplex printing, try getting a Brother MFCJ450DW from USA/ Australia. This has Wifi, its a multi function, its quality is good. But most importantly, check cartridge availability and prices. And also, whether it can be refilled/ hacked or not, if the cost is too high.


In the L355, you have to manually print duplex and it is very easy. You print the entire document one side, the printer will tell you to flip the entire set and reinsert it, and it will print the other side. Simple.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 12, 2014)

@samarth619 thanks,
but you said your printing cost was high and cartridges were rare?

and my friend said color inks of inkjet, get dry up...Is it true?
And I don't think importing is option for me..


----------



## Samarth 619 (Oct 14, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> @samarth619 thanks,
> but you said your printing cost was high and cartridges were rare?
> 
> and my friend said color inks of inkjet, get dry up...Is it true?
> And I don't think importing is option for me..


My model was Epson ME 535 which costed Rs. 5500. It had Epson 141 cartridges which were non refillable, and not available too widely. See the pic below of its cartridge:

*sites.google.com/site/a8658024/pic/141-NOBOX-1-1.jpg

So, that's why it costed high to me. Each cartridge was Rs. 400 or so, but it printed around 100 pages.

--
The model I suggest to you is *Epson L355* which costs Rs. 13,000~ and uses INK BOTTLES and not cartridges. It is EASILY AVAILABLE. See below...

*intl.rakuten-static.com/t/b4b52b50-f811-11e1-a4c3-005056bd775e/20121031/8fe6ba99-4b06-4806-821f-da08d552e47f.jpg

These ink bottles cost around Rs. 450~,  but they give 4000 prints!! So, cost is 10~ paise/ page.  And its available in almost every shop....
And good news is you get 2 Black color bottles and 3 C, M & Y color bottles with every L355 included. 


Second thing:
Yes, Color inkjets have a risk of ink drying up at the print-head, but with a print cost of 10 paise/ print, you can print a *sample page* every 3-5 days, just to keep ink running....
Then it won't dry up. Regular use makes inkjet running good for few years.

If you can't print for 8-10 days continuously, then print might come out mangled/ disoriented. Then, a "Ink flush" might be needed, that flushes some ink... After ink flush, the printer starts working like normal.


Yes, importing is tough. I suggest not to do so.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 14, 2014)

[MENTION=276750]samarth[/MENTION]619 Thanks to you
Now i'll go for _Epson L355_


----------

